# GBAtemp Presents... ShopTemp.net!



## Costello (Feb 8, 2011)

ShopTemp is back!


Two months after the death of the original ShopTemp_.com_ online store, we are proud to present our new and completely redesigned website *ShopTemp.net*! As stated in previous announcements, this new website is not an online store. Instead, we have created a community-based shopping information site that will help everyone make the right purchases. It is completely integrated into the GBAtemp community to better serve both our members and visitors. Discover ShopTemp's amazing features below.





*Product Information*
Our catalog contains over 300 video games, flash carts, modchips, accessories, consoles, gadgets and more. For each product get a detailed description, professional and user reviews, community-contributed downloads and links (such as firmware downloads, official websites and various resources), dedicated discussion threads, and so much more. In addition, our catalog of products can be completed by anyone since we have published a product suggestion form.
Check out the most popular product listed on ShopTemp: the Supercard DSTWO.




*Store Information*
Have you ever wondered if a store was reliable? Have you ever wondered where they are based, what payment methods they accept, what shipping methods they use and loads of other questions? Well look no further, all the answers are on ShopTemp.net. Our catalog of over 300 stores and growing contains all the info you need about stores: presentations, deals and offers, store details, products they sell, *customer ratings*, dedicated discussion threads and much more!
Check out DSCartShop's page on ShopTemp, our first ever registered store.




*Price Comparator*
Stores registered on ShopTemp can display prices for the products they sell, allowing you to compare prices throughout hundreds of stores! You will be seeing in priority offers from your region (if you live in the USA for example, US-based stores will be displayed in priority when you visit ShopTemp) but you may also want to visit stores that have the best customer ratings, that have lowest prices, fastest shipping, or whatever makes the difference for you! 
Check out the full list of stores available on ShopTemp




*Trading marketplace*
Are you looking for a place to sell your second-hand games? Your used flash cart? Your spare Dingoo console? Well you will be glad to know that ShopTemp now offers you to sell your used/second-hand goods *100% free of charge*, no fees/taxes/anything! Unlike our Trading Forums, which are accessible to confirmed members of the community only, any registered member of GBAtemp can sell used items on ShopTemp, and the items you sell can be purchased by any member or visitor. 
Consult this quick guide for selling and buying used items on ShopTemp.




*Fully Integrated to GBAtemp*
ShopTemp is now fully integrated to GBAtemp in multiple ways:
• Latest deals and news are displayed on the GBAtemp homepage
• In specific areas such as reviews and product-related forums and threads, ShopTemp product infoboxes show up
• Keywords are automatically inserted into forum posts so that when you spell 'Dscartshop', a link to Dscartshop's page on ShopTemp is automatically created.
ShopTemp and GBAtemp are connected in a multitude of other aspects that you will discover progressively.






 Visit ShopTemp.net now





 Check out the ShopTemp Discussion Forum on GBAtemp


----------



## Rydian (Feb 10, 2011)

Hell yeah.


----------



## Urza (Feb 10, 2011)

And it's exactly what I predicted it to be.

PriceGrabber for flashcarts.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Feb 10, 2011)

I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It should also keep a lot of repeated threads from popping up.


----------



## Another World (Feb 10, 2011)

finally the secret is out! a price checking site for chinese based resellers! i'm glad gbatemp can fill that void. i love the ability to buy and sell goods as well. i hope someone lists some old gba flash kits so i can buy them up. lol.

great job to everyone involved. i know how much work it was to get this up and running!

i hope the next focus will be the homebrew bounty.

-another world


----------



## Forstride (Feb 10, 2011)

Yay!  Hopefully it'll make it easier for me to sell electronic crap I have.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 10, 2011)

Haha yea

Man i was totally hoping for an affiliate program xD


----------



## monkat (Feb 10, 2011)

This is pretty cool!

You have been awarded the Monkat Seal of Approval!

...Someone go shoop that for me. Like, now.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 10, 2011)

great idea! this is a good way to keep shoptemp alive!


----------



## Maplemage (Feb 10, 2011)

Yay Its finally back =D


----------



## zeromac (Feb 10, 2011)

Please tell me theirs some sort of affiliate program, theres so much awesome stuff on their i've only seen on thinkgeek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: HOLY SHIT you guys even have Open Pandora!


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 10, 2011)

SHOPTEMP FTW!!!!

Man I love this place...


----------



## Evo.lve (Feb 10, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> SHOPTEMP FTW!!!!
> 
> Man I love this place...


----------



## m_babble (Feb 10, 2011)

Great news!
I've made all of my flash cart purchases and modding choices based on information from GBATemp and have never been disappointed.
This has always been one of my favorite places on the internet and only gets better with time.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## m2pt5 (Feb 10, 2011)

Just looking over the categories, are Wii modchips really even necessary anymore with a HackMii/HBC installation hack available for multiple games (Indiana Pwns, Bathaxx, Return of the Jodi, Smashstack. Yu-Gi-Vah/OWNED) plus Bannerbomb?


----------



## Sterling (Feb 10, 2011)

"Yes!" - Captain Falcon

Shoptemp bringing the Knee of Justice to all shady resellers.


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 10, 2011)

m2pt5 said:
			
		

> Just looking over the categories, are Wii modchips really even necessary anymore with a HackMii/HBC installation hack available for multiple games (Indiana Pwns, Bathaxx, Return of the Jodi, Smashstack. Yu-Gi-Vah/OWNED) plus Bannerbomb?


well you need a modchip to play backups from a disk drive on newer wii's
(not sure if it makes the wii play dvd's again)


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 10, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> m2pt5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have a newer drive, a modchip won't help. The drive simply can't read burned disks.
But it's always good to have a choice, and the Catalog can better be a little too big than too small


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 10, 2011)

Why can this still be called shoptemp,its not like you can buy from it directly and the only it can really do is dirrect you to a site that sell the item you want


----------



## mameks (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Feb 10, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Why can this still be called shoptemp,its not like you can buy from it directly and the only it can really do is dirrect you to a site that sell the item you want



Stop complaining.
It still has to do with shops and they can name it whatever they want.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 10, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think complaining is the right word. He seems to be questioning the decision to keep the name more than anything.


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 10, 2011)

Testing:
[shoptemp]29[/shoptemp]​
Nice


----------



## prowler (Feb 10, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's rename it to YouDon'tBuyThingsHereButYouCanStill*Shop*AroundOnDifferentWebsites*Temp*.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Feb 10, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> I don't think complaining is the right word. He seems to be questioning the decision to keep the name more than anything.




Again, they can name it whatever they want. They could name it Tempballs and it'd still have something to do with shops.
The name doesn't matter, the features do.


----------



## Costello (Feb 10, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, it's a legitimate remark, but ShopTemp seems to us like a good name. 
ShopTemp helps you shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



during the conception of the project we thought ShopTemp reflected the idea of shopping even more than the previous site which was a store.


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome, thank's Temp staff


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 10, 2011)

That's great, this'll help a lot when people ask about flashcarts outside of GBAtemp!

I'll just say "Check out the top three products on Shoptemp.com", and that's that, they can research it from there.
Edit: Whoops, it's Shoptemp.*net* now, good thing the old site redirects to the new site.


----------



## Etalon (Feb 10, 2011)

This looks very, very promising. 

I'm quite sure Shoptemp is going to be a big help for the community. Thanks for that.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 10, 2011)

I see, It's quite the twist! I like it!


----------



## Etalon (Feb 10, 2011)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Testing:
> 
> ```
> [shoptemp]29[/shoptemp]
> ...




What's the number for Acekard 2.1 and 2.i?

Can I link that on other forums as well or just on GBAtemp?


----------



## Costello (Feb 10, 2011)

you can link from any place you want, the more the better!

and the ID of products can be found this way:
go to a product page, click in the discussion tab, click "create thread", it will take you to a gbatemp post topic screen
in the description field the first number you see is the product ID.

to answer your question, Acekard 2i is 30 and Acekard 2.1 is 31


----------



## Rydian (Feb 10, 2011)

It's custom bbcode, it only works on gbatemp...


----------



## Costello (Feb 10, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It's custom bbcode, it only works on gbatemp...
> 
> CODE​


----------



## signz (Feb 10, 2011)

Hah, that's what I call nice timing.
Asked them ~8 hours ago via twitter, if there are any news.

Btw, what happened to the affiliate money from the old shop?


----------



## Etalon (Feb 10, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> to answer your question, Acekard 2i is 30 and Acekard 2.1 is 31



Thanks a lot, Costello! Yipppeee! 

Just like in a chinese restaurant: Take # 30 & # 31 = happy kids.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shoptemp really looks nice. I'm sure this will work well. Now let's hope customers will actually share their experiences.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 10, 2011)

You got me. That's a great addition to this site.


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 10, 2011)

Testing
[shoptemp]208[/shoptemp]​
Best price 15,50 $  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fail ?


----------



## signz (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh, sweet. *gonna test, too*
[shoptemp]207[/shoptemp]​
Alright, I got that number from the sourcecode (rightclick and stuff), but where/how do we find out the product ID normally?
Nvm, scrolled up.
But there should be another way to find it out (if not in the URL, maybe just as plain text?).


----------



## Costello (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll make it more obvious to find the product ID if that's what you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



edit: done. on the product page, you can see the product number in the "Popularity" field

MbMax: fixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the bug report


----------



## Etalon (Feb 10, 2011)

Maybe we can have banners one day for our signature..? Just like the old Shoptemp Classic had them? 

Although I have the best signature in the world, I might change to such a hifi Acekard promo thing...


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the fix Costello.

I saw another little glitch, with the ez5i simple edition

[shoptemp]193[/shoptemp]​
Instead of 0$, perhaps it could be good to display NA ?

Back to the news, i'm glad to see this new feature added to gbatemp. Could help a lot. 

It's a great idea. Thanks.

@Etalon : +1


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 10, 2011)

the last shop temp stole my money what do i do ?


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 10, 2011)

I see the phoenix has arisen from the ashes.

I just introduced the concept of flashcarts to a friend recently and now he wants to buy one. This couldn't have come at a better time. If all the flashcart sellers are aware that a system like this exists, it may even promote more competitive pricing.

Even if you can't directly buy flashcarts from ShopTemp anymore, this incarnation is much better than the last. Great addition! Thanks!


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay, I just wanna try something.

Acekard 2i, Acekard2i, Acekard 2.1, Acekard2.1, CycloDS Evolution, CycloDS, CycloDS iEvolution, Supercard DSOne, Supercard DSTwo, DSTwo, R4DS, R4DS Revolution, EZ Flash 3in1, EZ Flash 3in1 Plus, RetroUSB Nes, Wii, GBA, DS.

I wonder what one of these will make links and where they'll lead?


Edit: Works nicely, but why do the occasional links lead to consolesource and not shoptemp?
$49.95 for a Supercard DSTwo is not a good deal IMO.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 10, 2011)

consolesource is the shop of the week (they paid for that), so that's why it has more links.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 10, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> consolesource is the shop of the week (they paid for that), so that's why it has more links.


Ah, okay then.
Well good luck to them if they manage to sell DStwos at that price.


----------



## kiafazool (Feb 10, 2011)

w000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000t

congrats to both shoptemp and gbatemp


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 10, 2011)

Great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice to see ShopTemp gain new life; nice BBcode too; that will come in _very_ useful in future.




			
				Costello said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, the HTML will only work in places where you're allowed to use it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course, I'm intrigued as to what will become of the trading forum; will this be replaced by the ShopTemp trading area now?


----------



## santisix (Feb 10, 2011)

Great great GREAT! Awesome news!

Just being curious here, do you make some kind of profit from this? If so, how?


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome news!


----------



## Costello (Feb 10, 2011)

santisix said:
			
		

> Great great GREAT! Awesome news!
> 
> Just being curious here, do you make some kind of profit from this? If so, how?


shops pay depending on the options they select to advertise their products and control their account, but it's quite cheap overall.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome, I'm sure this will change they way people will look for items online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean, Shoptemp already does whatever you'd ever want, in a single page! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great job, everyone!


----------



## haddad (Feb 10, 2011)

awsome! btw is there still a affiliate program?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 10, 2011)

The 3 people who thumbs down are clearly jealous.
Best news ever!


----------



## TLOZ (Feb 10, 2011)

Pure awesomeness!
Now I know where to get that ezflash expansion-pack thingy


----------



## Satangel (Feb 10, 2011)

Excellent addition to GBAtemp, I might use it to buy a Wii Remote Plus + Nunchuck soon, no stores have been added but when they do I'll definitely check them out.

*clicks the AdSense to further help GBAtemp*


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 10, 2011)

YYESSSSS SO HAPPY!


----------



## J.Zonneveld (Feb 10, 2011)

Testing:
[shoptemp]421[/shoptemp]​


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 10, 2011)

i thought this was a joke that shoptemp was back then i saw that it wasn't selling directly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's still good that they are back, on top of that there is a lot of UK websites to buy from so that is good for me, i am not sure why the hell they have mr modchips on there though :S i have heard way too much bad stuff about them.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, It is basically an improved trading section (partly)


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 10, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i thought this was a joke that shoptemp was back then i saw that it wasn't selling directly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoptemp's effort is to be an index for all your flashcart and modding needs, as far as shopping goes.
If you've had a bad experience with an online store, by all means, leave them a bad review on their Shoptemp entry.


----------



## Costello (Feb 10, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's exactly the point. 
if you happen to have had bad experience with a store, you have to share this with everyone-- post a review.
We have contacted mr modchips and they have been extremely rude to us, I'm not surprised to hear of bad experiences with them.


----------



## Gamer4life (Feb 10, 2011)

omg the new version is epic i first i was like wtf you dont even sell flashcarts but after looking around its amazing it list prices of all flashcarts from tons of sites. so u can get the best price with the best seller which in turn might make people lower their prices to be competitive which would benefit the consumer which is awesome


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 10, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i thought this was a joke that shoptemp was back then i saw that it wasn't selling directly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The trading section has multiple flaws, such as it is nothing more than a discussion area - terms and the like must be discussed/decided upon by people which can limit deals.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes! 
Been looking for a decent uk retailer for a while.


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 10, 2011)

So, is there any way to add items to the catalog? I really want to add some things.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 10, 2011)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep, just be careful who you choose to buy from, i would wait for customer reviews before i start buying, btw ghost2fitter is a respected website i have been using them for a long time


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 10, 2011)

*Nice* ... links are fine but there is no link to the product within the Products discussion thread itself ?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 10, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> So, is there any way to add items to the catalog? I really want to add some things.


http://shoptemp.net/addproduct.php

Your submitted items need to be approved first.
You also need to log in of course.


----------



## Costello (Feb 10, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> *Nice* ... links are fine but there is no link to the product within the Products discussion thread itself ?


I will be adding that tomorrow


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 10, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> that's exactly the point.
> if you happen to have had bad experience with a store, you have to share this with everyone-- post a review.
> We have contacted mr modchips and they have been extremely rude to us, I'm not surprised to hear of bad experiences with them.


I ordered from realhotstuff.hk earlier, a CycloDS iEvolution, based on Shoptemp's info.
Why them? They're Hong-Kong based and that's usually been good for low prices and fair shipping rates, much like Shoptemp was.
As a UK citizen, if I ordered from their US site, I may expect to pay more for both the shipping and flashcart because of US economy.
In any case, I plan to leave a review about my experience with the site when my order arrives, hopefully I can expect about 1-2 weeks shipping since it's Hong Kong post, and it's not Christmas.

Edit: I just noticed there's no product links inserted on page 5, is that a deliberate thing?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 10, 2011)

So one thing: What happened to all of the store credit that we had stored up? For example, I had the $63.00 in store credit, I take it that's trashed now? 

But eh, good idea, doesn't appeal to me. Won't really be going to ShopTemp from now on.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 10, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> So one thing: What happened to all of the store credit that we had stored up? For example, I had the $63.00 in store credit, I take it that's trashed now?
> 
> But eh, good idea, doesn't appeal to me. Won't really be going to ShopTemp from now on.


Eh, that's quite a bit you had. Sorry to say that you most likely won't be getting it. That URL is now GBAtemp's, and the actual ShopTemp is gone. I think that this is a better compromise than any of us could've hoped for. I'm hoping someone gets tired of their Open Pandora soon.


----------



## signz (Feb 10, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> So one thing: What happened to all of the store credit that we had stored up? For example, I had the $63.00 in store credit, I take it that's trashed now?


That's what I'm wondering about as well, although I only had $7.07.


----------



## Exsoul01 (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow this is nice, and it makes shopping much easier.


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 10, 2011)

SignZ said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'mon, Costello! There should be some sort of compensation for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even if just a little. Also, Like to see my product recommendation was added quickly! In less than an hour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good ol' E-Link GBA cart.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 10, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> So one thing: What happened to all of the store credit that we had stored up? For example, I had the $63.00 in store credit, I take it that's trashed now?
> 
> But eh, good idea, doesn't appeal to me. Won't really be going to ShopTemp from now on.


I was lucky, and managed to spend everything I had left.
Walked away with 3 DStwos, an Acekard, and 12gb of memory, they made great xmas gifts.


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 10, 2011)

I think besides the obvious selling things, we should be able to make some extra cash/credit on the new ShopTemp too. That would be cool. Even if it is just FileTrip references, or something simple like before. We could link to sponsor sites or something.


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Feb 10, 2011)

When you go to iedge, when you hit features it says Flashable firwmare instead of firmware. lolk

Nice to have shoptemp back


----------



## rikuumi (Feb 10, 2011)

Coupon code for GBAtempers ,3% off discount to the end of 2012


lol.. Seriously? Thats like few cents  if you order an Acekard for example


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Feb 10, 2011)

What about the things that didn't arrive for some people from the old shoptemp


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 11, 2011)

Didn't see Addict Supplies on the list there; I got an EZFlash 3in1 from there a couple of years ago within a few days or so. That's the only thing I've bought from them so far but I was pleased with the shipping.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 11, 2011)

So how do we know this won't get C&D'd like the original one?  Or does it not use Paypal anymore?


----------



## Etalon (Feb 11, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> So how do we know this won't get C&D'd like the original one?  Or does it not use Paypal anymore?








Errr... What?

It doesn't use Paypal. Because it doesn't sell anything. As explained on the front page...


----------



## Pyrmon (Feb 11, 2011)

Was I the only one who noticed the new shoptemp.net while googling last week? I tried to see it but it asked for a password and username. I did get a sneek peak though


----------



## Rydian (Feb 11, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Was I the only one who noticed the new shoptemp.net while googling last week? I tried to see it but it asked for a password and username. I did get a sneek peak though


Well it's not like this thing was made of sunshine dust and farts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Took a while for it to be completed.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 11, 2011)

So I'm assuming that you're now uncensoring -censored- and DScartshop?

EDIT: Hmm...peculiar. PriceAngel-s has a page on ShopTemp, but they're still censored here.


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 11, 2011)

Why are there TWO DSi XLs on the site? Looks like somebody put theirs up for sale COMPLETELY neglecting the other entry...

How was that approved? >_>

Should be fixed.


----------



## Pyrmon (Feb 11, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Why are there TWO DSi XLs on the site? Looks like somebody put theirs up for sale COMPLETELY neglecting the other entry...
> 
> How was that approved? >_>
> 
> Should be fixed.


Well, now people can choose the one they like(and is cheaper). And there are three now.


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 11, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But there is an option to choose which one you like in the "DSi XL Console" already. different sellers, in one item.

Why not have them all in one item's catagory? So what, 2 weeks form now there will be 20 DSiXLs on the site and it will look a cluttered mess on the Nintendo System Page.


----------



## Costello (Feb 11, 2011)

no, there was 2 DSi Xl products on the site indeed, but I've removed one.

however now, there are 3 DSi XL for sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they're all here, under the same product:
http://shoptemp.net/products/Nintendo-DSi-...nsole-used.html


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 11, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> no, there was 2 DSi Xl products on the site indeed, but I've removed one.
> 
> however now, there are 3 DSi XL for sale
> 
> ...



Thank you! You fixed it. It was really bothering me lol.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 11, 2011)

There's 2 3DS console pages as well.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 11, 2011)

Can you PLEASE remove the tab that shows the stuff thats for sale on post forums? I don't mind it but could you just make it possible to hide it?


----------



## .Chris (Feb 11, 2011)

Hell freaking yeah.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 11, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> There's 2 3DS console pages as well.


maybe a product moderation system should be implemented to fix this issue altogether?


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 11, 2011)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought there is already. >_>

Costello said each item has to be approved by moderators/admins/fairies before it is put on the site.

Makes me wonder how these still got through.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 11, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they have to be approved.
Only Admins seem to be able to do that though, as I see no links to an "approval center" or something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those Products were added before the opening though. Perhaps Costello accidentally approved them in a hurry, or simply forgot to remove the second one.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 12, 2011)

beautiful work guys... the info in it is just explosively massive and informative. well done with all the research


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 12, 2011)

YAY! I still have a few months to decide if we'll still get a flashcart. I don't play the DS anymore


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 12, 2011)

It's kind of amusing seeing those shops that are giving 3% discounts...that is by far one of the lamer discounts in the world...I mean, it takes a $30 purchase just to save 90 cents. I doubt many people even buy enough stuff at once to actually even have a benefit with the coupon.


----------



## Lightake (Feb 12, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> It's kind of amusing seeing those shops that are giving 3% discounts...that is by far one of the lamer discounts in the world...I mean, it takes a $30 purchase just to save 90 cents. I doubt many people even buy enough stuff at once to actually even have a benefit with the coupon.



It pretty hard to get profit from these flashcarts since they have been in the market for years .
More and more people get into this business .


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 12, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> It's kind of amusing seeing those shops that are giving 3% discounts...that is by far one of the lamer discounts in the world...I mean, it takes a $30 purchase just to save 90 cents. I doubt many people even buy enough stuff at once to actually even have a benefit with the coupon.


Every little helps.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 12, 2011)

So I take the lack of response to my previous post as a:

"yep, all store credit has been wiped clean" ?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 12, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> So I take the lack of response to my previous post as a:
> 
> "yep, all store credit has been wiped clean" ?


Unfortunately yes. There isn't really anything we can do about that. The people who ran the old ShopTemp were forced to close down, as we all know by now. That shouldn't be a concern this time around. They were the ones selling the products, so without them there is no store credit to offer/accept. There isn't really any way to offer store credit on the ShopTemp v2, since it isn't a store itself anymore.


----------



## Splych (Feb 12, 2011)

woot that's great


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 12, 2011)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that completely sucks ass then.

Anyways, I like the idea of the site, there's just no reason for me to go to it from now on. Doesn't really interest/benefit me at all.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 13, 2011)

I love the login button.


----------



## gameandmatch (Feb 14, 2011)

now I have one problem. They told me if the order I placed doesn't arrive by a certain date that I need to tell and get my refund. So how can I do that if I can't log on to old account anymore?


----------



## nycsam786 (Mar 7, 2011)

"Dear Sami

An order you recently placed on our website has had its status changed.

The status of order #21615 is now Shipped
Order Details
Order Total: $24.98 USD
Date Placed: 26th Nov 2010
Payment Method: Send payment now: bank card, credit card, e-cash... (PayPal)"

I have yet to still receive my items. Look at the time frame of this transaction! I HOPE to get this issue resolved ASAP because I have very patient. Thank you for your time and consideration.

Do you guys think I will get a refund? I made a ticket on their website from the link they had in their FAQ section.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey so now we can bargain from the members who are selling their used gadets. LOL AUSOME


----------

